# AZ Best Eastern Ski Resort Condorcet Poll - REVISED AND IMPROVED!



## skiersleft (Oct 10, 2011)

After much deliberation and collaboration from AZoners, we were able to narrow the list down to 50 Eastern resorts. Special thanks for Rivercoil for shepherding me through the process. It was fun and I learned a lot.

The Condorcet Method is the best polling device for ranking alternatives. So the results should be more interesting than those in standard magazines. 

I was able to include a "No Opinion" option, which I believe will be to the liking of many here (Ski_The_Moguls - That one is for you!). 

The instructions are as follows:

Only rank those areas that you have visited, unless you strongly believe that one area is clearly better than another, in which case feel free to rank that area ahead of the other. *If you haven't been to the resort and don't feel strongly about it being clearly better than others, please select the "no opinion" option.*

Please take the poll here:

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru...l?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364ac

Poll closes on 10/15/2011. Looking forward to the results!


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2011)

Cool man. I'll post on the Facebook page as well.


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 10, 2011)

Who can guess my #50 ranking?

:dunce:


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 10, 2011)

riverc0il said:


> Who can guess my #50 ranking?
> 
> :dunce:



Don't have enough time on this board to know. What hill do you really dislike?


----------



## tt431 (Oct 10, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> After much deliberation and collaboration from AZoners, we were able to narrow the list down to 50 Eastern resorts. Special thanks for Rivercoil for shepherding me through the process. It was fun and I learned a lot.
> 
> The Condorcet Method is the best polling device for ranking alternatives. So the results should be more interesting than those in standard magazines.
> 
> ...


Nice poll.  Can't wait to see the results.
BTW.. Where are they?


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 10, 2011)

BTW, when you vote it will state that poll resorts will only be available to me. I did this purposely so that survey takers are not swayed by current results when they vote. Avoids contamination. 

I can only access the results once the poll is closed.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 10, 2011)

tt431 said:


> Nice poll.  Can't wait to see the results.



HA!!! Thanks. A lot of love went into making this poll. And a lot of collaboration. 

Coming out from the shadows, TT? This is a nice community. You should post here most often.


----------



## Nick (Oct 10, 2011)

Out of curiousity, what do you do?


----------



## tt431 (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> Out of curiousity, what do you do?



Obviously, polls.:wink:


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> Out of curiousity, what do you do?



Lawyer. Why?


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 10, 2011)

Nick said:


> Cool man. I'll post on the Facebook page as well.



Thanks!!!


----------



## skidmarks (Oct 10, 2011)

Fun Poll. I liked the fact that you could rank a few resorts the same


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 10, 2011)

Have fun with the poll.

No opinion.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 10, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Have fun with the poll.
> 
> No opinion.



No comment.


----------



## abc (Oct 10, 2011)

Is it possible to make "no opinion" a default answer? 

I started voting but got tired flipping the "NO" on resorts I've not been to. Realizing I have to do that for about 30 times, I gave up.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 10, 2011)

abc said:


> Is it possible to make "no opinion" a default answer?
> 
> I started voting but got tired flipping the "NO" on resorts I've not been to. Realizing I have to do that for about 30 times, I gave up.



Unfortunately, I can't. Don't give up! It's for a good cause!!!!!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 11, 2011)

abc said:


> Is it possible to make "no opinion" a default answer?
> 
> I started voting but got tired flipping the "NO" on resorts I've not been to. Realizing I have to do that for about 30 times, I gave up.



You can type a "n" on your keyboard to get to that option faster. That is what I did. Of course that means using two hands


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 11, 2011)

Question.  Both Pico Peak and MT Ellen (Glen Ellen to me) were bought and brought into larger areas.  Why does Pico deserve a ballot and Mt Ellen does not?

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## from_the_NEK (Oct 11, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Question.  Both Pico Peak and MT Ellen (Glen Ellen to me) were bought and brought into larger areas.  Why does Pico deserve a ballot and Mt Ellen does not?
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ



Pico is still its own isolated mountain and it still operates under its own name. You don't hear people say "I'm going to Killington" and then find them at Pico.
Mount Ellen is connected to the rest of Sugerbush via the Slide Brook lift. All of the Sugarbush sections operate under the "Sugarbush" name.


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Question.  Both Pico Peak and MT Ellen (Glen Ellen to me) were bought and brought into larger areas.  Why does Pico deserve a ballot and Mt Ellen does not?


Pico still "looks like" and "feels like" a completely separate ski area. It has its own trail map and website. A lift ticket at Pico does not get you into Killington. There is no lift system or in-bounds connection between them. Until the Interconnect gets built, Pico and Killington are basically independent ski areas that just happen to have common ownership.

Glen Ellen no longer operates as a separate ski area. It's shown on the same trail map and website as the rest of Sugarbush. There is a lift connecting the two. If you didn't know otherwise, it wouldn't be immediately obvious that they were ever operated separately.


----------



## jrmagic (Oct 11, 2011)

IMHO if you really want to get a good sample, you should leave this open longer than a week. many people that post here are still on their summer haitus.


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Lawyer. Why?



I was curious if you were a pollster possibly or still in college. Primarily based on the .edu setup of the poll and your general knowledge on polling. I hadn't previously heard of a Condorcet poll.


----------



## Nick (Oct 11, 2011)

jrmagic said:


> IMHO if you really want to get a good sample, you should leave this open longer than a week. many people that post here are still on their summer haitus.



This, I agree with. 

One more thing Skiersleft is that this forum is it's busiest during the winter season, as each week passes as temps drop and the snow gets closer, members who sign off in the spring start to come back as they prep for the ski season. Even another week or two would do wonders to pick up additional participants.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 11, 2011)

oakapple said:


> Pico still "looks like" and "feels like" a completely separate ski area. It has its own trail map and website. A lift ticket at Pico does not get you into Killington. There is no lift system or in-bounds connection between them. Until the Interconnect gets built, Pico and Killington are basically independent ski areas that just happen to have common ownership.
> 
> Glen Ellen no longer operates as a separate ski area. It's shown on the same trail map and website as the rest of Sugarbush. There is a lift connecting the two. If you didn't know otherwise, it wouldn't be immediately obvious that they were ever operated separately.



Not to be critical of anyones opinion (or skiersleft efforts) but it's Interesting that a transfer lift makes the difference. (I guess as opposed to a shuttle bus).  You can't ski between them (at least not by trail)  To me they are both seperate mountains and I ski them that way.(Big fan of Mt Ellen btw)  Maybe this was a while ago but I thought Mt Ellen had its own ticket too.  

Just to be clear I consider Whistler and Blackcomb to be seperate mountains as well.  JMO.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 11, 2011)

Nick said:


> This, I agree with.
> 
> One more thing Skiersleft is that this forum is it's busiest during the winter season, as each week passes as temps drop and the snow gets closer, members who sign off in the spring start to come back as they prep for the ski season. Even another week or two would do wonders to pick up additional participants.



My bad. This makes perfect sense. Bad news and (perhaps) good news. 

Bad News - The way the poll is set up, I can't change the date that appears as the end date when you take the poll.

(Perhaps) Good News - I think - but I'm not sure - that as the poll admin I can choose to not end the poll on the 15th. In order to start the poll, the admin has to click on a "start poll" link. In order to end it, I believe the admin has to click on a "end poll" link. Hopefully I can let the 15th go by and not end the poll then. 

In sum, I wish I could assure AZoners that the poll will continue to run after 10/15, but I can't. I will try to do everything I can to work around this and allow the poll to continue after that day. In the meantime, do your best to vote before the 15 and to encourage others to vote. I will do my best to allow the poll to continue. Will keep you posted once the 15th is here.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 11, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Not to be critical of anyones opinion (or skiersleft efforts) but it's Interesting that a transfer lift makes the difference. (I guess as opposed to a shuttle bus).  You can't ski between them (at least not by trail)  To me they are both seperate mountains and I ski them that way.(Big fan of Mt Ellen btw)  Maybe this was a while ago but I thought Mt Ellen had its own ticket too.
> 
> Just to be clear I consider Whistler and Blackcomb to be seperate mountains as well.  JMO.
> 
> ...



I think you may be right that they offer a separate lift ticket and from looking at their website it looks like they certainly offer a different season pass:

http://www.sugarbush.com/vermont-skiing-snowboarding/ticket-prices

Regardless of the merits of the proposal, it would have been cool if you had proposed this yesterday or on Sunday when we were discussing the resorts that should be included on the list! 

Of course, I'm assuming that you could have spent most of your day following this thread which most of us don't have the luxury or interest of doing!!


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 11, 2011)

from_the_NEK said:


> You can type a "n" on your keyboard to get to that option faster. That is what I did. Of course that means using two hands



Great advice. 

Don't forget to vote!!!

The link for voting is here:

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru...l?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364ac


----------



## oakapple (Oct 11, 2011)

4aprice said:


> Not to be critical of anyones opinion (or skiersleft efforts) but it's Interesting that a transfer lift makes the difference. (I guess as opposed to a shuttle bus).  You can't ski between them (at least not by trail)  To me they are both seperate mountains and I ski them that way.(Big fan of Mt Ellen btw)  Maybe this was a while ago but I thought Mt Ellen had its own ticket too.


I would say it's not _merely_ the transfer lift that makes them one, but that by every indication they are operated as a single ski area (website, trail map). Every ski website I am aware of considers Mt. Ellen part of Sugarbush.



> Just to be clear I consider Whistler and Blackcomb to be seperate mountains as well.  JMO.


There too, Whistler and Blackcomb were marketed as one resort, even before their Peak-2-Peak lift was built. The fact that, on any given day, you might choose to ski one or the other, is just a personal preference.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 11, 2011)

oakapple said:


> I would say it's not _merely_ the transfer lift that makes them one, but that by every indication they are operated as a single ski area (website, trail map). Every ski website I am aware of considers Mt. Ellen part of Sugarbush.
> 
> 
> There too, Whistler and Blackcomb were marketed as one resort, even before their Peak-2-Peak lift was built. The fact that, on any given day, you might choose to ski one or the other, is just a personal preference.



It's all symantic's and fun and fodder to discuss.  Just out of interest what do you feel about a resort like Aspen with 4 seperate mountains and marketed as one resort?  To me they are 4 seperate mountains. (each one very fun in their own way).

Skiersleft: I really only thought about it when I went to vote and came upon Pico.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2011)

I voted in the first one so this one says I already voted. :-(


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I voted in the first one so this one says I already voted. :-(



That's not good. Not supposed to happen. Do you have another computer you can use? It blocks IP addresses, so you might want to try that if that option is available to you. 

If not, you can send me your ranking and I'll upload it using a different computer. Sorry about that. Let me know. 

If anyone else is having a similar problem let me know as well.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> That's not good. Not supposed to happen. Do you have another computer you can use? It blocks IP addresses, so you might want to try that if that option is available to you.
> 
> If not, you can send me your ranking and I'll upload it using a different computer. Sorry about that. Let me know.
> 
> If anyone else is having a similar problem let me know as well.



I'll check when I get home, but it wouldn't even show me the list.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> I'll check when I get home, but it wouldn't even show me the list.



Sorry about that. Would really like to have your input. Get back to me once you get home and let me know if you were able to use a different computer.


----------



## snowmonster (Oct 11, 2011)

Voted.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 11, 2011)

snowmonster said:


> Voted.



Fantastic! Thanks! I just checked the stats and we have received 52 votes already and the poll has been open for less than a day. 

Looking promising!!! Keep voting!


----------



## riverc0il (Oct 11, 2011)

I voted on the first one and was able to vote in the second one.

Agreed with those that say Sugarbush is one resort with two mountains. Even though Bush has separate passes for Mount Ellen Only, it does not have separate passes for Lincoln Peak. When you buy an Sugarbush Ticket, you get one ticket that works at both mountains. Both mountains on the same trail map, both mountains marketed as Sugarbush, no industry web site considers the two mountains separate. These are all differences that Pico does not share with Killington. The two mountains are more akin to Mount Snow, Attitash, and Wildcat all being owned by the same operator with a combo season pass but operated and day tickets are separate. Speaking of Attitash, also two mountains but one resort.


----------



## wa-loaf (Oct 11, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Sorry about that. Would really like to have your input. Get back to me once you get home and let me know if you were able to use a different computer.



Worked for me at home.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 11, 2011)

wa-loaf said:


> Worked for me at home.



Glad to hear that! Thanks for sticking with it and voting!


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 12, 2011)

Daily reminder to vote. 

60 votes have been cast already. Let's try to get to 100 before the poll closes!

VOTE HERE:

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru...l?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364ac


----------



## UVSHTSTRM (Oct 12, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Daily reminder to vote.
> 
> 60 votes have been cast already. Let's try to get to 100 before the poll closes!
> 
> ...



Maybe this has been mentioned, but why can I not look at the poll results on the AZ poll, but I can on the KZone poll?  Also why are you doing a poll on Kzone, isn't the results sort of know as far as the top resort on Kzone?

Thanks,

UVSHTSTRM


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 12, 2011)

UVSHTSTRM said:


> Maybe this has been mentioned, but why can I not look at the poll results on the AZ poll, but I can on the KZone poll?  Also why are you doing a poll on Kzone, isn't the results sort of know as far as the top resort on Kzone?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> UVSHTSTRM



(1) I've been posting on Kzone for quite some time and after lurking for a while, only recently started posting here. The idea for the poll first came to me after people on Kzone criticized magazine polls. So I posted it there first. 

After I posted there, I figured the results would obviously be skewed as far as the top resort goes. So, results at Alpine Zone would be more meaningful. 

Also, when I first posted the poll on Alpine Zone it only had 20 resorts. This led to reservations expressed by many AZoners, especially Rivercoil. They convinced me to start a new one, expand the number of resorts. We created a thread to pick 50 resorts, we did and what you see is the product of that. I also figured out a way to include "No Opinion" as an option, which many here were calling for.

As you can see, the AZ poll is thus much more complete than the Kzone one and, thus, will be more accurate and representative. 

(2) I explained why you can't see the results earlier in the thread. Here's the explanation:

_BTW, when you vote it will state that poll resorts will only be available to me. I did this purposely so that survey takers are not swayed by current results when they vote. Avoids contamination. 

I can only access the results once the poll is closed._

Hope you vote!!! Results will be interesting.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 12, 2011)

Bump to keep this thread at the top!


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 13, 2011)

Daily reminder to VOTE. Results figure to be very interesting, probably more interesting for us that magazine surveys, but only if most of us vote. VOTE HERE:

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru...l?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364ac


----------



## tarponhead (Oct 13, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Daily reminder to VOTE. Results figure to be very interesting, probably more interesting for us that magazine surveys, but only if most of us vote. VOTE HERE:
> 
> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru...l?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364ac



Remind me again why pocono resorts (and other missing geographical areas) are not on the list? Poll says "best EASTERN resorts". Not implying they are up to shakes with many on the list. They're not. (Although Elk is certainly worthy of a mention though.)

So here is my write in vote: Blue #1. (For the sole reason it's relatively close to my house) I suck as skier but I smile all day doing it at Blue.


----------



## 4aprice (Oct 14, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> Remind me again why pocono resorts (and other missing geographical areas) are not on the list? Poll says "best EASTERN resorts". Not implying they are up to shakes with many on the list. They're not. (Although Elk is certainly worthy of a mention though.)
> 
> So here is my write in vote: Blue #1. (For the sole reason it's relatively close to my house) I suck as skier but I smile all day doing it at Blue.



They certainly would be in my northeast list but we got voted down.  If skier visits was a factor I know 2 of them would be in the top 30 and maybe 25.  Free the Pocono's:razz:

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## Nick (Oct 14, 2011)

Is tomorrow the end of this poll? Will be interesting to see how it flushes out.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 14, 2011)

tarponhead said:


> Remind me again why pocono resorts (and other missing geographical areas) are not on the list? Poll says "best EASTERN resorts". Not implying they are up to shakes with many on the list. They're not. (Although Elk is certainly worthy of a mention though.)
> 
> So here is my write in vote: Blue #1. (For the sole reason it's relatively close to my house) I suck as skier but I smile all day doing it at Blue.



I created a thread to discuss what resorts should be included in the 50 resort list. Pocono resorts were included in my original proposal, but several members proposed that they be excluded and instead we include other NE resorts. No one objected at the time, so the change was made.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 14, 2011)

Nick said:


> Is tomorrow the end of this poll? Will be interesting to see how it flushes out.



Yes! Tomorrow is the official poll closing date, so VOTE NOW HERE:

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/vote.pl?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364ac

Several of you pointed out that the poll should be kept open more time. I'm going to try to do this tomorrow. If I can't, then the poll will close. If I succeed in keeping it open I will let you know.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 15, 2011)

Polls close today!!! Make your vote count!!!

VOTE HERE:

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/vote.pl?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364a


----------



## x10003q (Oct 15, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Polls close today!!! Make your vote count!!!
> 
> VOTE HERE:
> 
> http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/vote.pl?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364a



When are the results going to be released? I am very curious to see the final tally.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 15, 2011)

x10003q said:


> When are the results going to be released? I am very curious to see the final tally.



Later tonight or tomorrow morning unless I'm able to keep the poll running for several more days. Don't know if I'll be able to do that, so for those of you who haven't voted, VOTE NOW! 

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru/cgi-perl/civs/vote.pl?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364ac

77 votes have been cast so far.


----------



## steamboat1 (Oct 15, 2011)

Who cares.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 15, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Who cares.



I'll conduct a poll asking the question. You will be surprised with the answer.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 15, 2011)

steamboat1 said:


> Who cares.



Whats with the hate? If your not interested dont visit the thread...No need to crap on the 77 people that do care! :roll:


----------



## tt431 (Oct 15, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Whats with the hate? If your not interested dont visit the thread...No need to crap on the 77 people that do care! :roll:



+ 77 and counting...


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 15, 2011)

Thanks for the support. So, here's the question. I'm not sure what's going to happen at midnight. Perhaps the poll becomes a pumpkin and voting automatically closes. However, I'm thinking that it will not and that I will have the option to end it or continue it until I end it.

If the latter is the case and I have the option to end it when I want, should I keep it open for a few days, a week, two weeks or just close it now and share the results? Each day we are getting 3 or 4 additional votes, but it seems that the vast majority voted during the first three or four days of the poll, so I'm assuming if we keep it open we'll get two or three additional votes per day.

Please chime in and I will do what most of you want. I'm anxious to see and discuss the results, but I also want to maximize turnout. Let me know what you think.


----------



## tt431 (Oct 16, 2011)

The more votes the better.  Keep it going for a more diverse result.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 16, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> I'll conduct a poll asking the question. You will be surprised with the answer.



Would we?


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2011)

I vote for another week.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 16, 2011)

OK. I'm going to try and keep it open for another week. I did not do what I'm supposed to do as poll administrator to end the poll, so I'm assuming it's still open even though it states that the poll w supposed to close yesterday. 

Can someone who hasn't voted please vote now and confirm that we can still vote? 

VOTE HERE AND PLEASE CONFIRM WHEN YOU DO THAT POLLING IS STILL OPEN

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru...df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364ac_NWe-tAb

Thanks!


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 16, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> OK. I'm going to try and keep it open for another week. I did not do what I'm supposed to do as poll administrator to end the poll, so I'm assuming it's still open even though it states that the poll w supposed to close yesterday.
> 
> Can someone who hasn't voted please vote now and confirm that we can still vote?
> 
> ...


Looks like it is still open. I tried from a different IP and looks to be up and running.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 16, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Looks like it is still open. I tried from a different IP and looks to be up and running.



Great news!!! Polling is still open, so let's continue voting. Those of you who have voted encourage fellow AZoners who haven't voted to vote. 

I will close the poll on Saturday, October 22 right before midnight. Let's see if we can make it to 100 votes!

Results will be posted on Sunday, October 23.


----------



## darent (Oct 16, 2011)

voted on the 16th, accepted my vote


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 16, 2011)

darent said:


> voted on the 16th, accepted my vote



That's great! Keep voting! Poll remains open until 10/22. Over 80 votes cast.


----------



## k ski patroler (Oct 16, 2011)

Decided to join this site just to vote, but I may continue to post


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 16, 2011)

k ski patroler said:


> Decided to join this site just to vote, but I may continue to post



Fantastic news. Thanks for voting and hope you continue to post. Think you'll find the crew here friendlier than the Kzone crew.


----------



## Ski the Moguls (Oct 17, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> . . .Think you'll find the crew here friendlier than the Kzone crew.


Friendlier yes, but not as much fun! :razz:


----------



## tt431 (Oct 17, 2011)

Ski the Moguls said:


> Friendlier yes, but not as much fun! :razz:



I concur.


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2011)

tt431 said:


> I concur.



:flame:


----------



## tt431 (Oct 17, 2011)

Nick said:


> :flame:



That's one funny smile Kzone doesn't have, I'll give you that.


----------



## Mapnut (Oct 17, 2011)

Never noticed before, but is that a finger on the end of the flame?  Literally adding insult to injury.


----------



## RENO (Oct 17, 2011)

OK, just voted. Don't care for polls that much, but I have nothing better to do right now at work while I'm guzzling my coffee trying to wake up! :lol:


----------



## Nick (Oct 17, 2011)

Mapnut said:


> Never noticed before, but is that a finger on the end of the flame?  Literally adding insult to injury.



Wow, I never saw that before either. I'm guessing that's just a Rorschach kinda thing right there going on.


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 17, 2011)

Just a reminder that the poll did not close on 10/15. It will be open until 10/22, so please vote if you haven't done so! The goal is to get 100 votes. Right now we are at 85. If you have voted, please sharpen your get out the vote efforts and make sure that your fellow AZoners vote as well!!!

VOTE HERE:

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru...l?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364ac


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 18, 2011)

Up to 89 votes now! I think we have a real shot at getting to 100 before poll closes on 10/22!!!


----------



## J.Spin (Oct 18, 2011)

I just stopped in at AZ today, saw the poll, and voted, so thanks for keeping it open the extra amount of time.  That should make at least 90 participants now, so hopefully you'll be able to hit 100!


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 18, 2011)

J.Spin said:


> I just stopped in at AZ today, saw the poll, and voted, so thanks for keeping it open the extra amount of time.  That should make at least 90 participants now, so hopefully you'll be able to hit 100!



Thanks for voting!! One hundred votes is definitely within reach! Let's get out the vote!


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2011)

skiersleft said:


> Thanks for voting!! One hundred votes is definitely within reach! Let's get out the vote!



We need some mtv


----------



## Angus (Oct 18, 2011)

tried to vote but it said I'd already voted...hmmm.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 18, 2011)

Angus said:


> tried to vote but it said I'd already voted...hmmm.


Did you vote before?


----------



## Nick (Oct 18, 2011)

ALLSKIING said:


> Did you vote before?



:lol:


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 18, 2011)

Angus said:


> tried to vote but it said I'd already voted...hmmm.



Don't give up! This happened to someone else. Try a different computer. That should work. If you don't have access to another computer, let me know and we'll try to figure something out. But please vote!


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 19, 2011)

98 votes this morning! It seems that 10 people voted yesterday. That's awesome! Let's get to 100 votes today! Please vote and get out the vote if you have already voted!


----------



## Nick (Oct 19, 2011)

Cool


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 19, 2011)

102 votes and counting!!!!! 

Surpassed the goal by midweek!! It was clearly a good call to keep the poll open an extra week. Thanks for the suggestion!


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 20, 2011)

106 votes. Polls close the day after tomorrow - 10/22!

Vote Here:

http://www.cs.cornell.edu/w8/~andru...l?id=E_6df6f370a4e52a60&akey=6dcd31ce2fe364ac


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 21, 2011)

Bump. Voting ends tomorrow. Vote if you haven't done so already. Results to be posted on Sunday.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 21, 2011)

Good grief. Enough already.


----------



## thetrailboss (Oct 21, 2011)

Thanks for doing the poll!  Excited for the results.


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2011)

thetrailboss said:


> Thanks for doing the poll!  Excited for the results.



Yeah this, don't listen to the whinebag up there.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2011)

Black Phantom said:


> Good grief. Enough already.



don't like it, don't read it.  simple really


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 21, 2011)

To be fair, you dont have to read his comments either.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 21, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> To be fair, you dont have to read his comments either.



were my remarks inflammatory and intended to put down the poster?


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 21, 2011)

As someone with plenty of experience in this arena, those are hardly inflammatory remarks. If that much is going to get someones panties in a wad, they need to lighten up. 

Guy got his 100 votes, does this thread really need to be bumped up five threads when its already on the first page already daily? Doubtful. The last two pages of this thread have been bumps pretty much.


----------



## ALLSKIING (Oct 21, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> As someone with plenty of experience in this arena, those are hardly inflammatory remarks. If that much is going to get someones panties in a wad, they need to lighten up.
> 
> Guy got his 100 votes, does this thread really need to be bumped up five threads when its already on the first page already daily? Doubtful. The last two pages of this thread have been bumps pretty much.


He put a lot of work into that poll. Nothing wrong with bumping it to keep it at the top..You keep reading it :lol:


----------



## RENO (Oct 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> Yeah this, don't listen to the whinebag up there.



Don't know why some people are so angry about this poll? It's all just for fun. Don't like it? Don't read it!


----------



## tt431 (Oct 21, 2011)

RENO said:


> Don't know why some people are so angry about this poll? It's all just for fun. Don't like it? Don't read it!


+1.  With so many other things to complain about.  IE:  injuries, economy, the weather, etc...
and they have to complain about a poll that so many people are interested in.  You don't like the subject, don't read it or suck it up.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 21, 2011)

Dont be a bunch of drama queens, nobody is angry here.


----------



## Nick (Oct 21, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Dont be a bunch of drama queens, nobody is angry here.



Just whiney :lol:

Where's the F-in snow already


----------



## k ski patroler (Oct 21, 2011)

Nick said:


> Just whiney :lol:
> 
> Where's the F-in snow already



Out west


----------



## tt431 (Oct 22, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Dont be a bunch of drama queens, nobody is angry here.



You are obviously, otherwise you wouldn't go around disrespecting people.


----------



## AdironRider (Oct 22, 2011)

Clearly you know my inner feelings Dr. Laura. 

The whole you dont have to read it is a lame argument. OH NOES someone disagrees with me, he just doesnt have to read it. Works both ways and therefor is a useless argument.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 22, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Clearly you know my inner feelings Dr. Laura.
> 
> The whole you dont have to read it is a lame argument. OH NOES someone disagrees with me, he just doesnt have to read it. Works both ways and therefor is a useless argument.



Be careful. This little fella is very sensitive. 8)

And it might be more like dr. phil. Laura is way too aggressive for this bunch.


----------



## tt431 (Oct 22, 2011)

I rest my case.


----------



## deadheadskier (Oct 22, 2011)

AdironRider said:


> Clearly you know my inner feelings Dr. Laura.
> 
> The whole you dont have to read it is a lame argument. OH NOES someone disagrees with me, he just doesnt have to read it. Works both ways and therefor is a useless argument.



:lol:

okay. yup, the better way of going about things is to write a dickey comment when you don't care for what another member writes, which is what Black Phantom did and what you do often, which is what tt431 is calling out.


----------



## Black Phantom (Oct 22, 2011)




----------



## AdironRider (Oct 22, 2011)

deadheadskier said:


> :lol:
> 
> okay. yup, the better way of going about things is to write a dickey comment when you don't care for what another member writes, which is what Black Phantom did and what you do often, which is what tt431 is calling out.



So I guess you would prefer this. Let us gingerly touch our tips!


----------



## skiersleft (Oct 22, 2011)

Bump. Moving thread from third to first. Vote NOW. Polls close tonight at midnight. LAST DAY!!!!


----------

